# San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show ∙



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show

Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2, 2007

San Diego Convention Center

Saturday Move -in only

All entries (cars, trucks, bikes and motorcycles) must be ready for judging upon you leaving the convention center Saturday night .

For info call 619-284-2600


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I missed last year and I'm gonna kick my ass if I miss it again this year


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

holy shit starting early on this one :biggrin: GREAT show


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 30 2007, 07:49 PM~7133025
> *I missed last year and I'm gonna kick my ass if I miss it again this year
> *




DIEGO OR SAN JO :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GREAT SHOW... GOODTIMES CC EAST LOS.. WILL BE THEIR..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Last years show was off the hook. :thumbsup: Cant wait untill September


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 30 2007, 07:49 PM~7133025
> *I missed last year and I'm gonna kick my ass if I miss it again this year
> *


U DIDNT MISS MUCH AS FAR AS GIRLS GO :angry:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2007, 08:07 PM~7133207
> *DIEGO OR SAN JO  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: not to mention its much closer


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 08:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


ttttttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 08:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


ttt


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Great show and a very good location great people to work with in and outof the show hope this show is as good or better than last year


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jan 30 2007, 10:00 PM~7134484
> *Last years show was off the hook.  :thumbsup: Cant wait untill September
> *




10-4 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

no hop this year???


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 31 2007, 07:49 PM~7143065
> *no hop this year???
> *


We are trying, No promises


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 31 2007, 10:01 PM~7143729
> *We are trying,    No promises
> *


ttt


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 08:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2007, 07:49 PM~7133027
> *holy shit starting early on this one  :biggrin:  GREAT show
> *


We actually started a couple weeks after last year. Put the deposit back down and hoping to be bigger and better. We will be at the Arizona car show march 4th selling calendars and posters with our feature model and spokes girl "Connie"


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

If you didnt go last year you missed out on a BADASS SHOW........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 1 2007, 07:45 PM~7153112
> *We actually started a couple weeks after last year.      Put the deposit back down and hoping to be bigger and better.      We will be at the Arizona car show march 4th selling calendars and posters with our feature model and spokes girl "Connie"
> *


]







[/


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2007, 07:23 PM~7133414
> *GREAT SHOW... GOODTIMES CC EAST LOS.. WILL BE THEIR..
> *


WE'LL BE THERE 2 :biggrin: REPPIN FULL TIME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Feb 1 2007, 09:48 PM~7153150
> *If you didnt go last year you missed out on a BADASS SHOW........ :thumbsup:
> *


keep it on top :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For me this is the "Super Show". See you there Bird.</span>*


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

GOODTIMES SD WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 2 2007, 04:21 PM~7159553
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>For me this is the "Super Show".  See you there Bird.</span>
> *


Thanks Peter, I'll see you sooner I'm sure. Probably the Imperials car show on the 17th


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Yo the FAMILY will be there! This time we gonna put our cars in! :biggrin: Yo bird when the next get together out here in S.D.? Holla back homie!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

New Mexico Imperials will be making the trip to San Diego. Word is this show treats is participants very well. Looks like a great place to be for Labor Day. Make room for some NM Low Lows! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Feb 5 2007, 09:12 AM~7178647
> *New Mexico Imperials will be making the trip to San Diego. Word is this show treats is participants very well. Looks like a great place to be for Labor Day. Make room for some NM Low Lows!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 2 2007, 10:28 PM~7162518
> *Yo the FAMILY will be there! This time we gonna put our cars in! :biggrin: Yo bird when the next get together out here in S.D.? Holla back homie!
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309457


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Feb 6 2007, 07:46 PM~7193690
> *AMIGOS CAR CLUB will be there for sure. Keep up the good work Bird and staff. For those people that dont know .This show has turned out to be one of the best shows ever.
> Jaime Machorro
> 19-38 candy red plym
> ...


Thanks for the compliments Jaime,


A strong cast of support from all clubs like yours is what makes this show happen to be honest with you.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 6 2007, 10:31 PM~7195042
> *Thanks for the compliments Jaime,
> A strong cast of support from all clubs like yours  is what makes this show happen to be honest with you.
> *


ttttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 7 2007, 01:37 AM~7196726
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

bird you should have a show in the summer :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life+Feb 6 2007, 06:46 PM~7193690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: .......... :biggrin: .........TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 7 2007, 01:24 PM~7199650
> *bird you should have a show in the summer :cheesy:
> *


We are working on it my brother


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 7 2007, 05:57 PM~7202663
> *We are working on it my brother
> *


i will support you 1000% like always my brother from another


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 7 2007, 07:58 PM~7202672
> *i will support you 1000% like always my brother from another
> *


  TTT


----------



## 619mikey (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 9 2007, 02:11 AM~7216422
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

ttt


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Just cruzin through bumpin the FIRME OLDIES!!!! :biggrin: 

Tu sabes BIRD!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 9 2007, 08:27 AM~7217729
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 11 2007, 11:46 PM~7236317
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 12 2007, 11:03 PM~7245047
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 12 2007, 01:20 PM~7240820
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 13 2007, 10:58 AM~7247897
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 13 2007, 10:04 AM~7247937
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 13 2007, 12:16 PM~7248558
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 16 2007, 10:39 AM~7277573
> *BUMP
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 16 2007, 10:05 PM~7282444
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 11 2007, 10:46 PM~7236317
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

never been to sd for a show will try to take to wagon there
and see what to poeple out there think :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Feb 19 2007, 10:41 AM~7297555
> *never been to sd for  a show will try to take to wagon there
> and see what to poeple out there think :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Come down! Good times & a great show!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 06:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE 4 SHOW.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Check out the flyer here! Just scroll down when you get to the page. 

My Webpage



Waiting on Big Rich to post it up but in the mean time...... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 19 2007, 10:12 PM~7304497
> *Check out the flyer here!  Just scroll down when you get to the page.
> 
> My Webpage
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I wanna Go!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 19 2007, 11:18 PM~7304545
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Buddy


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 20 2007, 12:18 AM~7304545
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 19 2007, 11:18 PM~7304545
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



You always come through! :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 19 2007, 11:18 PM~7304545
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 20 2007, 09:43 PM~7312340
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 21 2007, 08:46 AM~7315838
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevybombs.com (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/001/7unidos.jpg[/IM
UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL BE OUT THERE THIS YEAR...... :rofl:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/001/11IMG_0115.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE THIS YEAR...... :guns: :guns:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL BE THERE BIRD....DONT FORGET ME....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2007, 08:12 PM~7376889
> *ILL BE THERE BIRD....DONT FORGET ME....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

you know Techniques will be there!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Feb 23 2007, 11:59 AM~7335912
> *ttt
> *











300 trophy's foo u might win one :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Mar 3 2007, 09:50 PM~7400910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Mar 4 2007, 02:46 PM~7404445
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


  :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY BIRD, COUNT THE UNIQUE LADIES CAR AND BIKE CLUB IN...YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS...GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BIRD ,,COUNT ME IN TO TAKE CARE OF CONNIE AND ARACELI :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

i'll be there


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

will b there!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 8 2007, 09:50 PM~7441241
> *BIRD ,,COUNT ME IN TO TAKE CARE OF CONNIE AND ARACELI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 20 2007, 12:18 AM~7304545
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT FOR THE REAL SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

DAMN I GOT SO FUCKED UP AT LAST YEAR'S SHOW, I DIDNT LEAVE S.D. TO GO BACK HOME TO LA TILL MIDNIGHT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 11 2007, 09:36 PM~7458994
> *DAMN I GOT SO FUCKED UP AT LAST YEAR'S SHOW, I DIDNT LEAVE S.D. TO GO BACK HOME TO LA TILL MIDNIGHT
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image Car Club will be there this year ... Great Show Bird


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 8 2007, 08:50 PM~7441241
> *BIRD ,,COUNT ME IN TO TAKE CARE OF CONNIE AND ARACELI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 12 2007, 11:26 PM~7467167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 19 2007, 11:18 PM~7304545
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Vendor booths are starting off at $350 this year. Act fast cuz we will sell out.
619-284-2600


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 13 2007, 06:43 PM~7472462
> *Vendor booths are starting off at $350 this year.    Act fast cuz we will sell out.
> 619-284-2600
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bumber-ENT (Mar 1, 2007)

WE GOT TO SET UP I HOP AFTER FOR ALL THE MAD HOPPERES DOES ANY BODY GOT ANY IDEAS ??????????????????? HIT ME SO WE CAN SET UP SOMETHING AFTER ANYBODY!??????????????????????????????????


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 12 2007, 11:26 PM~7467167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nalga MI DIOS!


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 20 2007, 08:23 PM~7312064
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP WITH IT BIRD YOU KNOW WE WILL BE SEEING YOU LET'S DO THIS YOU THROW A REAL SHOW 10 CARS COMMING YOUR WAY


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Mar 17 2007, 09:05 PM~7498954
> *WHAT UP WITH IT BIRD YOU KNOW WE WILL BE SEEING YOU LET'S DO THIS YOU THROW A REAL SHOW 10 CARS COMMING YOUR WAY
> *


I know you'll be showing strong too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

AMIGOS CAR CLUB GETTING READY, Q-VO BIRD & MARIO GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: BIG M SAN DIEGO


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR RABBIT AMIGOS_@Mar 20 2007, 11:32 PM~7519771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know you guys are. And congratulations on your anniversary this year. Much respect to you and the entire Amigos car club. We are accepting registrations fyi if you are ready.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 20 2007, 09:44 PM~7519000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BIRD,,ARE WE GONNA DISCO DANCE AGAIN? :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 25 2007, 10:39 AM~7547412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your crazy fool!!!!! That is the atmosphere at the show though. Everyone has a good time and pretty much leaves happy


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 20 2007, 09:44 PM~7519000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 26 2007, 06:56 PM~7557466
> *:biggrin:
> *


STOP IT MARIO GETS MAD :uh:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 25 2007, 10:39 AM~7547412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 26 2007, 09:12 PM~7558253
> *STOP IT MARIO GETS MAD :uh:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2007, 05:58 AM~7567744
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 20 2007, 09:44 PM~7519000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 1 2007, 12:37 PM~7595768
> *:biggrin:
> *


*Who Got Connie?*


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

last years show


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 08:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

we would b there w/ g boogie and new and improve bare elegance the silver reagal ...going for d crown of all g / bodys ..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 4 2007, 09:21 PM~7621370
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 6 2007, 06:11 PM~7633752
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Apr 6 2007, 10:02 PM~7635036
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Apr 2 2007, 07:55 AM~7600800
> *last years show
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 4 2007, 09:21 PM~7621370
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 2 2007, 04:21 PM~7159553
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>We'll be there!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im going no matter what.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHERE DO I SIGN UP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2007, 07:56 PM~7723913
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

CAN WE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GET SOME CORONAS IN THE 21+ SECTION THIS YEAR PLEASE!!! FUCK BUDWEISER!!!!! :angry:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

The Flyer


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DA BLACK AND BLUE WILL BE COMMING THRU BIRD!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT THATS 1 BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!!!! SEE YA THUR!!!!!!!!EL ADAM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Apr 20 2007, 09:08 PM~7739849
> *The Flyer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 20 2007, 08:46 PM~7739706
> *CAN WE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GET SOME CORONAS IN THE 21+ SECTION THIS YEAR PLEASE!!! FUCK BUDWEISER!!!!!  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 24 2007, 11:42 PM~7767775
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 BUDWEISER IS THE KING OF BEER.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Apr 27 2007, 04:20 PM~7787786
> *BUDWEISER IS THE KING OF BEER.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2007, 05:20 PM~7788382
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOUR A COORS MAN,,SO DONT SMILE :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 27 2007, 06:38 PM~7788482
> *YOUR A COORS MAN,,SO DONT SMILE :biggrin:
> *


You know it, Doesnt give you a hang over. Everyone from the Big M chapter SD likes it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2007, 05:44 PM~7788530
> *You know it,  Doesnt give you a hang over.    Everyone from the Big M chapter SD likes it!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST DRINK WATER BORACHO


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

got he flyer and going to send my money in...  :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Apr 20 2007, 09:08 PM~7739849
> *The Flyer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

GOODTIMES " LOS ANGELES" WILL ATTEND


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 06:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Feb 2 2007, 09:00 AM~7155924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l.a. chapter

~~AND JUST CONFIRMED ''GOOD TIMES'' - 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE ALSO ~~


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GOODTIMES CC BOMBA CHAPTER WILL ALSO BE THEIR...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 14 2007, 12:31 AM~7898091
> *o.c. chapter
> east l.a. chapter
> san diego chapter
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Apr 20 2007, 10:08 PM~7739849
> *The Flyer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco+Apr 20 2007, 07:46 PM~7739706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

:thumbsup: great show


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BIRD DID YOU PRE REG ME ALREADY? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 19 2007, 10:27 PM~7939317
> *BIRD DID YOU PRE REG ME ALREADY? :biggrin:
> *


I got yours and Peters last week!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BIKINI CONTEST? :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


Anyone in need of registration forms please pm me with your address and I will send some out


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2007, 09:19 PM~7952804
> *Anyone in need of registration forms please pm me with your address and I will send some out
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2007, 09:21 PM~7952831
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


I am sending yours and Goodtimes out in the morning


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2007, 09:23 PM~7952853
> *I am sending yours and Goodtimes out in the morning
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2007, 09:28 PM~7952905
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2007, 09:19 PM~7952804
> *Anyone in need of registration forms please pm me with your address and I will send some out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2007, 09:19 PM~7952804
> *Anyone in need of registration forms please pm me with your address and I will send some out
> *


I GOT MINE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 20 2007, 07:13 PM~7943923
> *I got yours and Peters last week!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2007, 08:19 PM~7952804
> *Anyone in need of registration forms please pm me with your address and I will send some out
> *


just got ours in today!!!!!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

YOU KNOW STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@May 29 2007, 10:05 PM~8004666
> *YOU KNOW STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

_WILL BE REPRESENTING!!_


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

WILL BE SHOWING STRONG


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 8 2007, 09:50 PM~7441241
> *BIRD ,,COUNT ME IN TO TAKE CARE OF CONNIE AND ARACELI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE-- :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FATT MATT (May 23, 2007)

WE COMING OUT TO REP **** HARD...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Apr 20 2007, 10:08 PM~7739849
> *The Flyer
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WAS STREETSTARS DVD THERE?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

How was the show? Anybody got pics?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 6 2007, 01:08 PM~8053887
> *How was the show?  Anybody got pics?
> *


_*The Show isn't until Sept!*_


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIRD!

When are you breaking out the NEW car *"MONTANA BANANA '64"* 

Love the name of the car..I hope it comes out tight to match the name.


HAPPY B-DAY BIG BUDDY!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE BIRD


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 6 2007, 03:37 PM~8054904
> *The Show isn't until Sept!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIRD!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Montana Bananna is done except for the front seat!!!!!! It would have beeen at the show but Flacos customs is jacking me around.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

happy b-day Bird......and you know Impalas Magazine will be in the house


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOGG


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 6 2007, 05:35 PM~8055252
> *Thanks,      Montana Bananna is done except for the front seat!!!!!!    It would have beeen at the show but Flacos customs is jacking me around.
> *




That's Flaco for yo ass!! Give that fool a Corona and he might just git off his ass an do sum work.


hahahahaha!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

we'll be there reppin


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 6 2007, 09:27 AM~8052439
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

The video everyone get your copies now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 8 2007, 10:49 PM~8070246
> *The video everyone get your copies now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 8 2007, 10:49 PM~8070246
> *The video everyone get your copies now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 11 2007, 10:31 AM~8082171
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 8 2007, 10:49 PM~8070246
> *The video everyone get your copies now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


GUESS THIS MEANS OG RIDER WON'T BE FILMING


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 8 2007, 09:49 PM~8070246
> *The video everyone get your copies now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 12 2007, 08:57 PM~8093809
> *GUESS THIS MEANS OG RIDER WON'T BE FILMING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 12 2007, 08:57 PM~8093809
> *GUESS THIS MEANS OG RIDER WON'T BE FILMING
> *


OG Who? :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 8 2007, 10:49 PM~8070246
> *The video everyone get your copies now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


REMINDER THIS SHOW IS PRE-REG ONLY.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 18 2007, 08:52 PM~8131749
> *REMINDER THIS SHOW IS PRE-REG ONLY.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Bird @ Jun 18 2007, 08:52 PM) 
REMINDER THIS SHOW IS PRE-REG ONLY.



> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 18 2007, 11:49 PM~8132491
> *:uh:
> *


I thought you sold your car? :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 19 2007, 02:24 PM~8136348
> *QUOTE(Bird @ Jun 18 2007, 08:52 PM)
> REMINDER THIS SHOW IS PRE-REG ONLY.
> I thought you sold your car?  :0
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 19 2007, 03:25 PM~8136360
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *



I'm selling your shirt at the car show! :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 19 2007, 03:29 PM~8136743
> *I'm selling your shirt at the car show!  :0
> *


 :tears:  :nosad:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

WHAT UP BIRD THE CROWD OF SD WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Jun 19 2007, 09:12 PM~8138501
> *WHAT UP BIRD THE CROWD OF SD WILL BE THERE
> *


Nice!!!!!! Thats what I wanted to Hear. Thanks Mr X


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Jun 19 2007, 09:12 PM~8138501
> *WHAT UP BIRD THE CROWD OF SD WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2007, 07:45 AM~8153840
> *:cheesy:
> *


Artists to be announced soon. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 22 2007, 03:03 PM~8157263
> *Artists to be announced soon.    :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 22 2007, 03:03 PM~8157263
> *Artists to be announced soon.    :biggrin:
> *


LIL ROB?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2007, 08:55 PM~8158648
> *:uh:
> LIL ROB?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2007, 07:57 PM~8158661
> *:twak:
> *


DONT TELL ME YOU LIKE HIM


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2007, 09:08 PM~8158711
> *DONT TELL ME YOU LIKE HIM
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMMMM NO???????????????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2007, 09:08 PM~8158711
> *DONT TELL ME YOU LIKE HIM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 22 2007, 04:03 PM~8157263
> *Artists to be announced soon.    :biggrin:
> *


MARY MARK AND THE FUNKY BUNCH?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 23 2007, 07:15 PM~8163348
> *MARY MARK AND THE FUNKY BUNCH?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin: What happen to Keith Sweat ? :angry:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 25 2007, 04:54 PM~8174079
> *:biggrin: What happen to Keith Sweat ? :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 24 2007, 12:49 AM~8164865
> *:biggrin:
> *


how about abba? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 25 2007, 09:41 PM~8176513
> *how about abba? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Just for you big buddy!!! I mean DANCING QUEEN


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 25 2007, 08:49 PM~8176543
> *Just for you big buddy!!!  I mean DANCING QUEEN
> *


thats all you montana


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*HELL YEA I'LL BE THERE! * :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

KID FROST OR MAYBE LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2007, 07:45 AM~8153840
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 22 2007, 04:08 PM~8157289
> *:scrutinize:  :around:
> *


Your hoping for ''MENUDO'' huh! :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jun 26 2007, 10:59 PM~8184725
> *Your hoping for ''MENUDO'' huh! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:angry: SO ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY NO KEITH SWEAT ? NO KEITH NO SHOW!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2007, 07:07 PM~7133207
> *DIEGO OR SAN JO  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Difference between San Diego & San Jose is San Diego is A/C all day!!!! we have BRENTON WOOD Coming on at 3:30PM with A/C FULL BLAST... now San Jose is going to be HOT HOT HOT HOT and you need sun screen ,,,now you decide :0 oh I 
almost forgot we also got ADELITAS should I say more! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecuttie_@Jun 26 2007, 09:59 PM~8184725
> *Your hoping for ''MENUDO'' huh! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 28 2007, 08:59 PM~8198542
> *QUOTE(1morecuttie @ Jun 26 2007, 09:59 PM)
> :uh:
> *


No Mames :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2007, 07:45 AM~8153840
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

WE ARE GETTING READY FOR THE BIG SHOW


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jun 29 2007, 08:51 PM~8205893
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 28 2007, 08:48 PM~8198423
> *Difference between San Diego & San Jose is San Diego is A/C all day!!!! we have BRENTON WOOD Coming on at 3:30PM with A/C FULL BLAST... now San Jose is going to be HOT HOT HOT HOT and you need sun screen ,,,now you decide :0 oh I
> almost forgot we also got ADELITAS should I say more! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nuestro estilo CC from SD will be there 


Shot at 2007-06-30


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 22 2007, 04:03 PM~8157263
> *Artists to be announced soon.    :biggrin:
> *


DOWN AKA KILO. 
LEAN LIKE A CHOLO :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2007, 08:07 PM~7133207
> *DIEGO OR SAN JO  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 2 2007, 12:55 PM~8219231
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 2 2007, 02:14 AM~7155116
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2007, 09:55 PM~8158648
> *:uh:
> LIL ROB?
> *


For the record Birds on his NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8230257
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: SO WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE COMMING TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW????????

THE BEST OF THE BEST OR WHAT?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 5 2007, 05:39 PM~8242670
> *:biggrin: SO WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE COMMING TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW????????
> 
> THE BEST OF THE BEST OR WHAT?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 3 2007, 06:59 PM~8230282
> *For the record Birds on his NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


BIRD IS ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF HIS FAN CLUB


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2007, 11:23 PM~8244953
> *BIRD IS ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF HIS FAN CLUB
> *


TRUE SO TRUE HE GOT A 12-18 ON HIS BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:44 PM~8245528
> *TRUE SO TRUE HE GOT A 12-18 ON HIS BACK :biggrin:
> *


What ever. Rich is the pres for Abba


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAJESTICS WILL BE DEEP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 6 2007, 06:48 AM~8246933
> *What ever.    I am also the  pres for Abba
> *


yeah i already knew that but i wouldnt be bragging about it :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 6 2007, 08:16 AM~8247091
> *yeah i already knew  that but i wouldnt be bragging about it :biggrin:
> *


Rich, You aint right buddy, You edited that


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 6 2007, 07:24 AM~8247135
> *Rich,    You aint right buddy,    You edited that
> *


i cant do that


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 5 2007, 06:39 PM~8242670
> *:biggrin: SO WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE COMMING TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW????????
> 
> THE BEST OF THE BEST OR WHAT?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Bird who's performing????? 

People keep asking about Brenton Wood, Malo, WAR with Lee Oscar???? :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2007, 04:28 PM~8250402
> *Bird who's performing?????
> 
> People keep asking about Brenton Wood, Malo, WAR with Lee Oscar????    :0
> *


As of right now we have Brenton Wood!!! Working on more. For the record we do have a contrct with him if there is any doubt


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2007, 05:28 PM~8250402
> *Bird who's performing?????
> 
> People keep asking about Brenton Wood, Malo, WAR with Lee Oscar????    :0
> *


Why you bull shitting you are lagging lil Fred!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2007, 04:28 PM~8250402
> *Bird who's performing?????
> 
> People keep asking about Brenton Wood, Malo, WAR with Lee Oscar????    :0
> *


michael jackson. fuck it. he needs the feria!


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 7 2007, 11:23 AM~8254155
> *Why you bull shitting you are lagging lil Fred!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 9 2007, 10:19 AM~8265430
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

can someone send me some info on this event , I called but no returned calls,,,were can i get the registration form?


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 9 2007, 10:14 PM~8271592
> *can someone send me some info on this event , I called but no returned calls,,,were can i get the registration form?
> *


Ronnies Electronics has some on Highland ave in National city


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 9 2007, 11:26 PM~8272145
> *Ronnies Electronics has some on Highland ave in National city
> *


is a long drive i live in escondido but i will call thanks


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 7 2007, 11:23 AM~8254155
> *Why you bull shitting you are lagging lil Fred!
> *



:0 Ok JOSE OSO!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 5 2007, 05:39 PM~8242670
> *:biggrin: SO WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE COMMING TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW????????
> 
> THE BEST OF THE BEST OR WHAT?
> *


IMPERIALS WILL BE ATTENDING!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 10 2007, 02:41 PM~8276980
> *IMPERIALS WILL BE ATTENDING!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Imperial Nation will be in da house!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 10 2007, 02:41 PM~8276980
> *IMPERIALS WILL BE ATTENDING!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jul 10 2007, 06:43 AM~8273254
> *is a long drive i live in escondido but i will call thanks
> *


 What is your address and I'll mail you some or I'll mail them out to CHicano Corner and you can get them there!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 11 2007, 12:26 AM~8280971
> *What is your address and I'll mail you some or I'll mail them out to CHicano Corner and you can get them there!!!
> *


sup X..we gonna have a pre party at the club???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2007, 11:30 PM~8280995
> *sup X..we gonna have a pre party at the club???
> *



I might! But guys like BIG RICH end up going to the BIG A! :biggrin: 
You know you're invited if I do.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 11 2007, 02:07 PM~8284918
> *I might!  But guys like BIG RICH end up going to the BIG A!  :biggrin:
> You know you're invited if I do.
> *


 Is there going to be a taco eating contest????????????


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY BIRD..SAVE SPOTS FOR MY CLUB..WERE ALL HEADED DOWN THERE :biggrin: (THEE ARTISTICS) IN THE HOUSE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Jul 11 2007, 05:11 PM~8286730
> *Is there going to be a taco eating contest????????????
> *



Why so you could lose again? 

Thee Artistics are coming!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 11 2007, 02:07 PM~8284918
> *I might!  But guys like BIG RICH end up going to the BIG A!  :biggrin:
> You know you're invited if I do.
> *


you know I'll be there...damn I still remember all the shots you took to me on the dance floor.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 11 2007, 06:39 PM~8287261
> *you know I'll be there...damn I still remember all the shots you took to me on the dance floor.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 12 2007, 05:32 AM~8290800
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 12 2007, 07:32 AM~8290800
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup Bird....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 12 2007, 07:45 PM~8296731
> *sup Bird....
> *



Sup TORO!!! Ya ready? I have ti Patron ready. :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 12 2007, 07:45 PM~8296731
> *sup Bird....
> *


Whats up Toro, Nice pictures at the Imperials show. Cant wait for the Magazine to come out


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 12 2007, 08:46 PM~8296739
> *Sup TORO!!!  Ya ready?  I have ti Patron ready.  :0
> *


hell yeah I'm ready....it's gonna be a long night


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 12 2007, 10:28 PM~8297940
> *Whats up Toro,      Nice pictures at the Imperials show.    Cant wait for the Magazine to come out
> *


thanks on the props...I can't wait to take some crazy shots at the SD show...  ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 11 2007, 12:07 PM~8284918
> *I might!  But guys like BIG RICH end up going to the BIG A!  :biggrin:
> You know you're invited if I do.
> *


  you *act* like you dont go to the *big a*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 13 2007, 12:41 AM~8299305
> * you act like you dont go to the big a
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 13 2007, 01:41 AM~8299305
> * you act like you dont go to the big a
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 13 2007, 01:41 AM~8299305
> * you act like you dont go to the big a
> *


THAT'S BIRDS SECOND HOUSE OR HIS FIRST DEPENDS ON WHERE MARIA IS AT!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 13 2007, 11:34 AM~8301880
> *THAT'S BIRDS SECOND HOUSE OR HIS FIRST DEPENDS ON WHERE MARIA IS AT!!
> *


I think the Bud Light Girls are going to be there again. They were off the hook last year. I heard a couple guys were gonna get divorced over one of them????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> Why so you could lose again?
> 
> Thee Artistics are coming!!!  :thumbsup:
> [/quoteWill your car be lifted by Birds show????????????????????????????<span style=\'colorurple\'> I will be there with my 38 for sure.</span> :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> > Why so you could lose again?
> >
> > Thee Artistics are coming!!!  :thumbsup:
> > [/quoteWill your car be lifted by Birds show????????????????????????????<span style=\'colorurple\'> I will be there with my 38 for sure.</span> :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Pueblo Viejo @ Jul 13 2007, 11:34 AM) 
THAT'S BIRDS SECOND HOUSE OR HIS FIRST DEPENDS ON WHERE MARIA IS AT



> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 13 2007, 03:07 PM~8303484
> *I  think the Bud Light Girls are going to be there again.      They were off the hook last year.     I heard a couple guys were gonna get divorced over one of them????
> *


Everyone Talking caca!!! Pueblo Viejo I'll be at your house tomorrow morning to put on the rims :0 


Big Rich! I only go to the BIG A when Bird is "Mr. Lonely" and I'm just there to drink. I can't help it if they're big fans of the show and I get recognized!. :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Now if you go with Carlos you get VIP treatment! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 13 2007, 04:09 PM~8303891
> *QUOTE(Pueblo Viejo @ Jul 13 2007, 11:34 AM)
> THAT'S BIRDS SECOND HOUSE OR HIS FIRST DEPENDS ON WHERE MARIA IS AT
> Everyone Talking caca!!!  Pueblo Viejo I'll be at your house tomorrow morning to put on the rims  :0
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 13 2007, 10:34 AM~8301880
> *THAT'S BIRDS SECOND HOUSE OR HIS FIRST DEPENDS ON WHERE MARIA IS AT!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 13 2007, 04:07 PM~8303484
> *I  think the Bud Light Girls are going to be there again.      They were off the hook last year.    I heard a couple guys were gonna get divorced over one of them????
> *


YOU DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT MR. LONELY, DID YOU FIND ARACELYS 
EARRING SHE STILL LOOKING FOR IT, BELONGS TO HER GRANDMA. :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 14 2007, 12:32 PM~8308133
> *YOU DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT MR. LONELY, DID YOU FIND ARACELYS
> EARRING SHE STILL LOOKING FOR IT, BELONGS TO HER GRANDMA. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jul 14 2007, 12:10 PM~8307875
> *:biggrin:
> *


Que en onda compa!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

aye chisme


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 13 2007, 04:48 PM~8303751
> *No but I heard he's putting dingle berry balls in the interior
> *


That's what I thought. :barf: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Feb 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7193690
> *AMIGOS CAR CLUB will be there for sure. Keep up the good work Bird and staff. For those people that dont know .This show has turned out to be one of the best shows ever.
> Jaime Machorro
> 1938 Candy Red Plym
> ...


San Diego will be ready to host all the car clubs and have a good time like always.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Jul 14 2007, 08:46 PM~8310101
> *San Diego will be ready to host all the car clubs and have a good time like always.[/size][/color]
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 15 2007, 01:01 PM~8312919
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Homie, Good seeing you at the Swap meet today. 

Ran into Oso from Thee Artistics and V-Max and his crew too.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

ABOUT A MONTH AND A HALF AWAY TILL THE INDOOR SHOW....... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 16 2007, 10:42 AM~8318723
> *ABOUT A MONTH AND A HALF AWAY TILL THE INDOOR SHOW....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hey bird send me some apps


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2007, 09:07 PM~8323943
> *hey bird send me some apps
> *


PM me your address


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 16 2007, 10:10 PM~8323973
> *PM me your address
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2007, 09:16 PM~8324031
> *pm sent :cheesy:
> *


Got it, I'll put them out tommorrrow


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

i see u


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

CHUPASO PINCHE JOSE????


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

will be in full force


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ANY PLACE TO PARK THE TRAILERS OR KNOW OFF ANY HOTELS THAT HAVE PARKING LOTS THAT ALLOW`THEM?


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

THIS CAR WON'T BE THERE THANKS TO SOME 1!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 17 2007, 12:51 PM~8328429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Medical retirement!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jul 17 2007, 12:05 AM~8325186
> *
> will be in full force
> *



Like LUKE Skywalker? :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 21 2007, 01:27 AM~7519992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Bird, The pre regs will be in the mail this weekend. As we discussed. ThanKs JOSE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 17 2007, 05:48 PM~8330858
> *Bird, The pre regs will be in the mail this weekend. As we discussed. ThanKs JOSE
> *


Cool, I got a couple this week already.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 07:09 PM~8331028
> *Cool,  I got a couple this week already.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 17 2007, 12:51 PM~8328429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.zshare.net/download/2737531775cf02/
whats up big rich!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jul 17 2007, 10:48 PM~8333879
> *http://www.zshare.net/download/2737531775cf02/
> whats up big rich!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jul 17 2007, 09:48 PM~8333879
> *http://www.zshare.net/download/2737531775cf02/
> whats up big rich!!
> *


 :cheesy: 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...c9-76501e1f8534

COPY N PASTE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 05:30 PM~8330733
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 18 2007, 08:05 PM~8340922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 18 2007, 10:37 PM~8341636
> *:worship:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:32 AM~8342975
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 18 2007, 09:37 PM~8341636
> *:worship:
> *




Thanks Bird!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 19 2007, 09:41 PM~8350055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PREMIER / CITY OF ANGELS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE IN SD ON THE 2ND OF SEPT. :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 16 2007, 09:07 PM~8323943
> *hey bird send me some apps
> *


Yeah homie we are talking about taking some of the rides down there, so I need some to for the pre reg. :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER LOS ANGGELES* :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 19 2007, 09:44 PM~8350645
> *Yeah homie we are talking about taking some of the rides down there, so I need some to for the pre reg.  :biggrin:
> *


PM ME your addresss and I'll send you some. That would be cool to have you guys down. I will be at the LG show on Sunday if you are going. Stop by the Impalas Streeet wear booth and we will be there


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 19 2007, 09:44 PM~8350645
> *Yeah homie we are talking about taking some of the rides down there, so I need some to for the pre reg.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Frank, I told you this is gonna be a firme show, I hope you guys can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 20 2007, 12:34 AM~8351393
> *Hey Frank, I told you this is gonna be a firme show, I hope you guys can make it. :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up David, Where you been???


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Jul 19 2007, 11:10 PM~8351120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a couple of commitments for it already, but I think I'm going regardless if we take a car or not :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 06:09 PM~8331028
> *Cool,  I got a couple this week already.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 20 2007, 12:12 PM~8353944
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 20 2007, 08:37 AM~8352592
> *Cool bro, I'll send it to you and if you can give Mark some that would be cool too  Matter of fact we are taking a few cars out there on Sunday so if you could leave them with mark I'll make sure some one picks those up
> I got a couple of commitments for it already, but I think I'm going regardless if we take a car or not :biggrin:
> *



That would be real cool to see gente from Northern Califas!  

Come on down, the Party is good and the Car show is even better!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Jul 20 2007, 06:41 PM~8356052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always a good turn out and good hop


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 09:18 AM~8335926
> *:cheesy:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...c9-76501e1f8534
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jul 20 2007, 09:19 PM~8356836
> *
> *


You guys can listen to them too!!!!!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 20 2007, 09:30 PM~8356901
> *You guys can listen to them too!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jul 20 2007, 09:43 PM~8356961
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE X-MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jul 21 2007, 11:47 AM~8359116
> *HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SANDIEGOPADRES#1 (Jun 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

if i wasn't on the other side of the world cruisin around on this 505ft yacht . i would be there always a good show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Bird...it was cool kicking it with you and the crew this weekend....can't wait for the SD show...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 20 2007, 07:32 PM~8356029
> *That would be real cool to see gente from Northern Califas!
> 
> Come on down, the Party is good and the Car show is even better!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 23 2007, 06:14 PM~8373975
> *sup Bird...it was cool kicking it with you and the crew this weekend....can't wait for the SD show...
> *


Hey Toro, Thanks for the hospitality from Impalas Street wear and Soon to be Impalas magazine. We had a good time!!! Thanks for introducing me to alot of great people also. Met alot of cool dudes with nice cars. Hope to see some of them make the trip down for the Super Indoor on Sept 2


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

IMPERIALS will be rolling deep in San Diego


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 19 2007, 09:48 PM~8350678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 23 2007, 07:22 PM~8374034
> *Hey Toro,      Thanks for the hospitality from Impalas Street wear and Soon to be Impalas magazine.  We had a good time!!!    Thanks for introducing me to alot of great people also.      Met alot of cool dudes with nice cars.    Hope to see some of them make the trip down for the Super Indoor on Sept 2
> *


we're gonna try to take some heavy hitters down there and set up a big caravan and cruise it down there....can't wait....hell yeah... 3 day weekend...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2007, 12:02 PM~8379930
> *we're gonna try to take some heavy hitters down there and set up a big caravan and cruise it down there....can't wait....hell yeah... 3 day weekend...
> *


Cool, The more the better!!! I did see some nice cars that I would love to see down here.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2007, 04:53 PM~8381942
> *Cool,    The more the better!!!  I did see some nice cars that would look good on the floor under the lights at the convention center.    Plenty of room still available!!!!  I passed out plenty of registrations but I know Impalas Street wear and Magazine has some if needed by anyone in Northern Cali
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2007, 05:53 PM~8381942
> *Cool,    The more the better!!!  I did see some nice cars that I would love to see down here.
> *


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE...


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2007, 06:26 PM~8382598
> *
> *



I better get the Patron ready!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 25 2007, 06:05 PM~8390479
> *I better get the Patron ready!
> *


yes you better


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 25 2007, 06:17 PM~8391009
> *yes you better
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 25 2007, 12:28 AM~8385420
> *WE'LL BE THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 25 2007, 09:27 PM~8392078
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 25 2007, 01:28 AM~8385420
> *WE'LL BE THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 2 2007, 04:21 PM~7159553
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>For me this is the "Super Show".  See you there Bird.</span>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER CC CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

I HOPE YOU GUYS GET ALOT OF THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 26 2007, 07:55 PM~8401094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 26 2007, 06:11 PM~8400111
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

so who's buying the first round????


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 27 2007, 08:05 PM~8409650
> *so who's buying the first round????
> *


BIRD SAID YOU CAN'T HANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 28 2007, 09:32 PM~8416157
> *BIRD SAID YOU CAN'T HANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha......he was in his room waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy before I went to sleep


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 29 2007, 09:51 PM~8422752
> *hahahahaha......he was in his room waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy before I went to sleep
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2007, 05:51 PM~8429626
> *:0
> *


just make sure you keep the shots coming at the pre party X....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 30 2007, 06:51 PM~8430556
> *just make sure you keep the shots coming at the pre party X....
> *


HOPE YOU CAN REALLY HANG WITH THE BIG BOYS YOU ARE GOING 2 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 31 2007, 05:25 PM~8440132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 30 2007, 10:24 PM~8432432
> *HOPE YOU CAN REALLY HANG WITH THE BIG BOYS YOU ARE GOING 2      :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I AM one of the big boys...... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 31 2007, 06:32 PM~8440693
> *I AM one of the big boys...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 31 2007, 05:32 PM~8440693
> *I AM one of the big boys...... :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 31 2007, 07:51 PM~8440837
> *:werd:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 31 2007, 05:26 PM~8440151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 1 2007, 01:10 PM~8446963
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 1 2007, 02:20 PM~8447550
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup smiley........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 31 2007, 05:25 PM~8440132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 30 2007, 07:51 PM~7133048
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2007, 07:33 AM~8454009
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 31 2007, 05:25 PM~8440132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## moros (Jul 10, 2007)

HEY BIRD, ARE YOU GONNA HAVE A 70S ORIGINAL CLASS ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by moros_@Aug 2 2007, 04:05 PM~8458458
> *HEY BIRD, ARE YOU GONNA HAVE A 70S ORIGINAL CLASS ?
> *


We usually just do originals in 69 and below


----------



## moros (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, I HAVE A 1970 MONTE CARLO ALL ORIGINAL SO I WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU HAD A CLASS FOR IT. THANKS FOR GETTING BACK TO ME.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by moros_@Aug 2 2007, 05:27 PM~8459019
> *OK, I HAVE A 1970 MONTE CARLO ALL ORIGINAL SO I WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU HAD A CLASS FOR IT. THANKS FOR GETTING BACK TO ME.
> *


No problem Homie, Your car would go under 70's street.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2007, 08:56 PM~8461212
> *No problem Homie,    Your car would go under 70's street.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BRING BACK THE BIKINI CONTEST LIKE THE GOOD OL DAYS. DONT BE HATERS LIKE LRM PHOENIX :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 2 2007, 11:16 PM~8461774
> *BRING BACK THE BIKINI CONTEST LIKE THE GOOD OL DAYS. DONT BE HATERS LIKE LRM PHOENIX :thumbsdown:
> *


We are, Dont trip!!!! The new flyer with details should be posted today. Going to print today so should hit the streets next week


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 3 2007, 06:34 AM~8462775
> *We are,  Dont trip!!!!    The new flyer with details should be posted today.    Going to print today so should hit the streets next week
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## moros (Jul 10, 2007)

OK THANKS , BIRD.....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8466816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:59 PM~8457459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2007, 06:00 PM~8466816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's that say down there???? on the bottom??? coverage by Impalas Magazine??? helllllll yyyyeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhhh...!!!!! see you all there..gonna be a fun 4 day weekend


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 4 2007, 12:37 PM~8470937
> *what's that say down there???? on the bottom??? coverage by Impalas Magazine??? helllllll yyyyeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhhh...!!!!!  see you all there..gonna be a fun 4 day weekend
> *


You know it, Just to let everyone know Impalas Magazine will be out later this year. Still finishing a couple last minute items. Same great quality that we saw out of Traditional lowriding I promise you and this one should be one to last for awhile.
Check them out at the show and pick up some of Impalas Streetwear.

We will also have coverage by Lowrider magazine aswell.!!!!


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


I'll be in LA today and the Majestics picnic if anyone needs or has registrations


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 5 2007, 04:33 AM~8475059
> *I'll be in LA today and the Majestics picnic if anyone needs or has registrations
> *



Did you Trailer your car or did you become a real RIDER and Drive the 2 hours to LA? :cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

This show keeps gettin better and better every year
TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 5 2007, 04:22 PM~8477874
> *Did you Trailer your car or did you become a real RIDER and Drive the 2 hours to LA?      :cheesy:
> *


Are you scared of switches and 13"s????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 6 2007, 05:02 AM~8482330
> *Are you scared of switches and 13"s????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8466816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 4 2007, 04:39 PM~8471691
> *You know it,    Just to let everyone know Impalas Magazine will be out later this year.  Still finishing a couple last minute items. Same great quality that we saw out of Traditional lowriding I promise you and this one should be one to last for awhile.
> Check them out at the show and pick up some of Impalas Streetwear.
> 
> ...


not to be confused with Traditional Lowriding Magazine, I don't think there will be another mag like that one again, it was in a class all it's own...what I have coming out is a little different, but I'm sure everyone out there will like it.....I've shot for all the major magazines the last 10 years and well, the opportunity fell on my lap to have my own magazine and I promise to pour my heart and soul into this one for everyone out there.....see you all in San Diego.....

Jesse "Toro"


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 6 2007, 05:22 PM~8487415
> *not to be confused with Traditional Lowriding Magazine, I don't think there will be another mag like that one again, it was in a class all it's own...what I have coming out is a little different, but I'm sure everyone out there will like it.....I've shot for all the major magazines the last 10 years and well, the opportunity fell on my lap to have my own magazine and I promise to pour my heart and soul into this one for everyone out there.....see you all in San Diego.....
> 
> Jesse "Toro"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 do us out of towners get vip! :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 7 2007, 12:48 PM~8494519
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey guys, Keep the peace!!!!! No Hating!!!!!! You two are my best buddies in the whole wide world and I dont need this


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 7 2007, 03:51 PM~8495704
> *Hey guys,    Keep the peace!!!!!    No Hating!!!!!!  You two are my best buddies in the whole wide world and I dont need this
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2007, 02:59 PM~8495763
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

SUP BIRD!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 7 2007, 03:51 PM~8495704
> *Hey guys,    Keep the peace!!!!!    No Hating!!!!!!  You two are my best buddies in the whole wide world and I dont need this
> *


 I THOUT JORDAN AND JOSE WHERE YOUR BEST BUDDIES U TRADER :angry:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2007, 04:43 PM~8496721
> *SUP BIRD!
> *


Whats up, Does Imperials got thier line up ready for the SD show????


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixduece619, xavierthexman
:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 7 2007, 08:38 PM~8498939
> *Whats up,  Does  Imperials got thier line up ready for the  SD show????
> *


YOU'LL SEE SOON ENOUGH, THIS TIME IT WON'T BE 3 CARS EITHER YOU CAN BET.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 8 2007, 01:07 AM~8501181
> *YOU'LL SEE SOON ENOUGH, THIS TIME IT WON'T BE 3 CARS EITHER YOU CAN BET.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 8 2007, 01:07 AM~8501181
> *YOU'LL SEE SOON ENOUGH, THIS TIME IT WON'T BE 3 CARS EITHER YOU CAN BET.
> *


Yea, We are taking 4 cars this time!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 8 2007, 09:19 AM~8502886
> *Yea, We are taking 4 cars this time!
> 
> 
> ...


A yea, 4 cars from out of state and How many from Cali


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: 

OK, you got me!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 8 2007, 01:15 PM~8505030
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> OK, you got me!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8466816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just for clarification: Still plenty of room for cars and vendors. We are not sold out


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 8 2007, 04:14 PM~8506276
> *Just for clarification:   Still plenty of room for cars and vendors.     We are not sold out
> *


Video cameras will not be permitted at this show. Still cameras only. SICC produces a video for inhouse and holds all rights.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I just heard some NICE LOOKING Cars from from the Bay Area & Sac Town are coming. A ton of heavy hitters!!!!  This will be the show of the year!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Aug 8 2007, 05:14 PM~8506658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 8 2007, 06:07 PM~8506618
> *I just heard some NICE LOOKING Cars from from the Bay Area & Sac Town are coming.  A ton of heavy hitters!!!!      This will be the show of the year!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2007, 06:47 PM~8507309
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

WHO IS THE SPECIAL INVITED GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 9 2007, 05:48 PM~8515641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Aug 8 2007, 12:34 PM~8504610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never tip your hand because someone is always watching... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Aug 11 2007, 12:51 PM~8529301
> *Never tip your hand because someone is always watching... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 11 2007, 06:52 PM~8531061
> *:biggrin:
> *


Big ups to 2 of My Judges Pelon and Mike D for volunteering their time today with me to support the move in and the Judging of Xavier the X-Mans blood drive. And to the San Diego Lowriders for supporting the event aswell.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

i wanna go


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 9 2007, 05:36 PM~8515566
> *WHO IS THE SPECIAL INVITED GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


vida guerra the attention whore :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 12 2007, 01:04 PM~8535623
> *vida guerra the attention whore  :uh:
> *


i thought it was* charro* :around: :around:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2007, 02:07 PM~8535630
> *i thought it was charro :around:  :around:
> *


????????


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2007, 02:07 PM~8535630
> *i thought it was charro :around:  :around:
> *


chale. the nursing home don't let her out on weekends.

I just got word its jackie guerrido :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

whats everyone doin Saturday night?


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

Great show last year.


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

Will EASTSIDE, PREMIER, SOUTHSIDE, AND LIFESTYLE be attending this show?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8466816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@Aug 13 2007, 08:50 AM~8540914
> *Will EASTSIDE, PREMIER, SOUTHSIDE, AND LIFESTYLE be attending this show?
> *


 :thumbsup: PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

ULTIMATE RIDERS WILL B THER


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Aug 13 2007, 07:12 PM~8545978
> *ULTIMATE RIDERS WILL B THER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

GROUPE will be deep!!! :biggrin: we taking most members!!! :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> GROUPE will be deep!!! :biggrin: we taking most members!!! :0
> [/quo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:01 AM~8550768
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

whens the last day to send in the registration form


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 15 2007, 01:20 PM~8561665
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 13 2007, 07:13 PM~8546766
> *GROUPE will be deep!!! :biggrin: we taking most members!!! :0
> *


WANNA BET :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Sombody need to bring the most females...these car shows are turnin' into weenie fests.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2007, 05:57 PM~8563583
> *WANNA BET :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 15 2007, 05:01 PM~8563613
> *
> *


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2007, 06:57 PM~8563583
> *WANNA BET :0  :cheesy:
> *


WITH CARS NOT SHIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2007, 05:57 PM~8563583
> *WANNA BET :0  :cheesy:
> *


OH HELL YEA!


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 15 2007, 07:34 PM~8563878
> *WITH CARS NOT SHIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 15 2007, 10:08 PM~8565060
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 PM~8565096
> *:0
> :0
> *


How many does Players have???


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 15 2007, 10:17 PM~8565161
> *How many does Players have???
> *


How many T Shirts 10 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 15 2007, 09:20 PM~8565189
> *How many T Shirts 10 :biggrin:
> *


Thats your brother club????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 15 2007, 05:34 PM~8563878
> *WITH CARS NOT SHIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2007, 11:02 PM~8566196
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2007, 11:05 PM~8566211
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 15 2007, 11:15 PM~8566266
> *:guns:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2007, 11:16 PM~8566271
> *:twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :around: :buttkick: :banghead: hno: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Hey Bird you got a spot or two for my Brother and I? If so then we will see you in San Diego.*  


:nicoderm: :wave: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

wudup homies. i missed this show last year and im not planning on missing it this year. i was gonna go to SD tommorow for some other stuff but wanted to make a day of it, so is there any hydro shops in SD? ive heard of switchhouse or somthin like that but dont know where its at. a homie also told me bout cheetahs  any help would be great.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 16 2007, 09:45 AM~8567851
> *Hey Bird you got a spot or two for my Brother and I?  If so then we will see you in San Diego.</span>
> :nicoderm:  :wave:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>THERES ENOUGH ROOM FOR EVERY BODY IF THEY SELL OUT THEY JUST MAKE IT BIGGER ON THE SPOT NO BULL SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!COME DOWN YOU WON'T REGRET IT!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Aug 16 2007, 11:59 AM~8569057
> *wudup homies. i missed this show last year and im not planning on missing it this year. i was gonna go to SD tommorow for some other stuff but wanted to make a day of it, so is there any hydro shops in SD? ive heard of switchhouse or somthin like that but dont know where its at. a homie also told me bout cheetahs  any help would be great.
> *


YEAH THERE # IS (619) 403-4290 ASK FOR EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!
CHEETAHS IS THE SHIT BUT IF YOU WANT TO GET LAID GO TO ADDELITAS FINE AS HOOKERS!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Aug 16 2007, 10:59 AM~8569057
> *wudup homies. i missed this show last year and im not planning on missing it this year. i was gonna go to SD tommorow for some other stuff but wanted to make a day of it, so is there any hydro shops in SD? ive heard of switchhouse or somthin like that but dont know where its at. a homie also told me bout cheetahs  any help would be great.
> *



You could als give BOTTOMS UP a call ask for [email protected] 619-466-6388


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 16 2007, 08:45 AM~8567851
> *Hey Bird you got a spot or two for my Brother and I?  If so then we will see you in San Diego.
> :nicoderm:  :wave:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


I always have a spot for you Peter!!! I was just telling Dave from Imperials yesterday I havent heard from Peter or the Techniques!!!! See you here. Due to the expansion we made we have ample space


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 16 2007, 11:48 AM~8569474
> *THERES ENOUGH ROOM FOR EVERY BODY IF THEY SELL OUT THEY JUST MAKE IT BIGGER ON THE SPOT NO BULL SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!COME DOWN YOU WON'T REGRET IT!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*WHATS THERE TO DO ON SAT NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW???? WHERE YOU GUYS GOING?*


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

Great show last year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Aug 16 2007, 02:28 PM~8570531
> *Great show last year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 16 2007, 02:24 PM~8570494
> *WHATS THERE TO DO ON SAT NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW???? WHERE YOU GUYS GOING?
> *


Hit up Pueblo Viejo


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 16 2007, 02:24 PM~8570494
> *WHATS THERE TO DO ON SAT NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW???? WHERE YOU GUYS GOING?
> *


CF, my daughter told me that High School Musical is on Disney channel Saturday night. :roflmao: 

Just kidding homie!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 16 2007, 02:24 PM~8570494
> *WHATS THERE TO DO ON SAT NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW???? WHERE YOU GUYS GOING?
> *


STINGAREE CLUB AT THE GASLAMP :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*New Page TECHNIQUES



Originally posted by Bird@Aug 16 2007, 01:26 PM~8570166
I always have a spot for you Peter!!!  I was just telling Dave from Imperials yesterday I havent heard from Peter or the Techniques!!!!   See you here.   Due to the expansion we  made we have ample space


Click to expand...

Bird, Thanks. You will see us in San Diego my friend. This car show is the Super Show of 2007. * :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Aug 18 2007, 04:57 AM~8582326
> *New Page TECHNIQUES
> Bird,  Thanks.  You will see us in San Diego my friend.  This car show is the Super Show of 2007.  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

The clock is ticking, it's almost showtime :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: WASSUP "BIRD" DA "BLACK & BLUE" WILL B COMMING THRU HOMMIE, STRONGER TOO!!!!! SEE YOU WHEN WE GET THUR!!! TO MY "TOGETHER FAMILIA", DA CLOCK IS TICKING FAST BROS! " HURRY HURRY CHAZZ!!!!!" HAHAHAHAHA!!! LOVE YOU "CABRONES" EL ADAM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 18 2007, 11:47 AM~8583661
> *:worship: WASSUP "BIRD" DA "BLACK & BLUE" WILL B COMMING THRU HOMMIE, STRONGER TOO!!!!! SEE YOU WHEN WE GET THUR!!! TO MY "TOGETHER FAMILIA",  DA CLOCK IS TICKING FAST BROS! " HURRY HURRY CHAZZ!!!!!" HAHAHAHAHA!!! LOVE YOU "CABRONES" EL ADAM!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I got 8 entries from you guys!!!!! I spoke with Angel during the week


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


Just to clear the air, we are still accepting applications


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 19 2007, 10:12 PM~8593099
> *Just to clear the air,  we are still accepting applications
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 19 2007, 11:14 PM~8593709
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

2 more weeks......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! TWO MORE WEEKS!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 20 2007, 02:22 PM~8598048
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! TWO MORE WEEKS!
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

can anyone give me directions to the show from the grapevine - HWY.5 coming from the BAY!!!!.


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8600915
> * can anyone give me directions to the show from the grapevine - HWY.5 coming from the BAY!!!!.
> *


take the 5 south ALLLLLLLLLL the way till you hit pacific highway to kettner turn (right), to habor drive (left) and follow it around till you get to the convention center. good luck.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@Aug 20 2007, 08:00 PM~8601141
> *take the 5 south ALLLLLLLLLL the way till you hit pacific highway to kettner turn (right), to habor drive (left) and follow it around till you get to the convention center. good luck.
> *


Thanks, Those are perfect directions aswell for all the LA , North County Participants


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HEY BIRD, WE SEND IN MOST OF DA REGISTRATION FORMS!!!!!! DONT KNOW WHY U HAVENT GOT THEM!! MAYBE THUR STILL ON DA WAY!!!! :dunno: ANY PROBLEMS LET "ME MYSELF & I KNOW" PLEASE BRO!!! CONTACT ADAM!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 20 2007, 09:19 PM~8602132
> *:biggrin: HEY BIRD, WE SEND IN MOST OF DA REGISTRATION FORMS!!!!!! DONT KNOW WHY U HAVENT GOT THEM!! MAYBE THUR STILL ON DA WAY!!!! :dunno: ANY PROBLEMS LET "ME MYSELF & I KNOW" PLEASE BRO!!! CONTACT ADAM!!!!
> *


How many should I have from Together?????


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 19 2007, 10:12 PM~8593099
> *Just to clear the air,  we are still accepting applications
> *


TRAFFICS SHOULD BE THERE TOMMORROW BEFORE 12 NOON


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 20 2007, 09:25 PM~8602198
> *TRAFFICS SHOULD BE THERE TOMMORROW BEFORE 12 NOON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8600915
> * can anyone give me directions to the show from the grapevine - HWY.5 coming from the BAY!!!!.
> *


Mark and I are heading to the show big brutha.......most likely Friday after work and it sounds like we just might have a caravan from up here heading down to show in SD....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@Aug 20 2007, 08:00 PM~8601141
> *take the 5 south ALLLLLLLLLL the way till you hit pacific highway to kettner turn (right), to habor drive (left) and follow it around till you get to the convention center. good luck.
> *


  RIGHT ON FOR THE DIRECTIONS 6QUATRO - SEE YOU THERE PIMP!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 20 2007, 10:07 PM~8602561
> *Mark and I are heading to the show big brutha.......most likely Friday after work and it sounds like we just might have a caravan from up here heading down to show in SD....
> *


  I'LL HOLLA!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 20 2007, 10:07 PM~8602561
> *Mark and I are heading to the show big brutha.......most likely Friday after work and it sounds like we just might have a caravan from up here heading down to show in SD....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 21 2007, 01:55 AM~8603426
> * I'LL HOLLA!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 19 2007, 11:14 PM~8593709
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


Traffic, We got your applications this morning. Good to go and we will see you next Saturday.

Thanks for the support


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 21 2007, 11:09 AM~8606006
> *Traffic,    We got your applications this morning.  Good to go and we will see you next Saturday.
> 
> Thanks for the support
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 21 2007, 05:34 PM~8609896
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


We are still accepting applications.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 21 2007, 05:34 PM~8609896
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


For those who just want to purchase tickets to check out the show. Tickets can be purchased in San Diego at Eazy Toys or Ronnies electronics in National City on Highland Ave. In Chula Vista you can go to Lowrider expressions on Main St


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 21 2007, 06:42 PM~8609963
> *For those who just want to purchase tickets to check out the show.    Tickets can be purchased in San Diego at Eazy Toys or Ronnies electronics in National City on Highland Ave.   In Chula Vista you can go to Lowrider expressions on Main St
> *


ANY TICKET SALES THRU TICKET MASTER OR ANYWHERE IN L.A. COUNTY OR AT THE DOOR?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 21 2007, 05:48 PM~8610010
> *ANY TICKET SALES THRU TICKET MASTER OR ANYWHERE IN L.A. COUNTY OR AT THE DOOR?
> *


You can get tickets at the door,


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

NM IMPERIALS MAKING THE ROAD TRIP. 18 HRS - 24 HRS FOR SURE. BIRD WE LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW. SHOULD BE THERE EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. GOT TO HIT THE BEACH FIRST. .. :biggrin: 








PLUS 6 MORE NM IMPERIAL RIDES TO BOOT!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Aug 21 2007, 07:29 PM~8610436
> *NM IMPERIALS MAKING THE ROAD TRIP. 18 HRS -  24 HRS FOR SURE. BIRD WE LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW. SHOULD BE THERE EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. GOT TO HIT THE BEACH FIRST. ..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those are some nice looking Impalas there...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Aug 21 2007, 06:29 PM~8610436
> *NM IMPERIALS MAKING THE ROAD TRIP. 18 HRS -  24 HRS FOR SURE. BIRD WE LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW. SHOULD BE THERE EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. GOT TO HIT THE BEACH FIRST. ..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 21 2007, 10:37 PM~8612525
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Aug 21 2007, 05:29 PM~8610436
> *NM IMPERIALS MAKING THE ROAD TRIP. 18 HRS -  24 HRS FOR SURE. BIRD WE LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW. SHOULD BE THERE EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. GOT TO HIT THE BEACH FIRST. ..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam!!! make sure you hit up mission beach! fuck it go to la jolla!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Aug 17 2007, 08:36 PM~8580720
> *CF, my daughter told me that High School Musical is on Disney channel Saturday night. :roflmao:
> 
> Just kidding homie!
> *


 Thats not funny! :angry:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Aug 21 2007, 07:29 PM~8610436
> *NM IMPERIALS MAKING THE ROAD TRIP. 18 HRS -  24 HRS FOR SURE. BIRD WE LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW. SHOULD BE THERE EARLY FRIDAY MORNING. GOT TO HIT THE BEACH FIRST. ..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS DEDICATION TRUE LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

11 days till the show..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

See You in SD :wave:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 22 2007, 01:20 PM~8617648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuck man!!cant wait for the show!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 22 2007, 03:40 PM~8618295
> *:0 fuck man!!cant wait for the show!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 22 2007, 02:20 PM~8617648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see this one set up and indoors at SD. Got to look it over real good at the Viejiotos Oxnard show as I was judging it


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 22 2007, 05:21 PM~8618572
> *
> *


WHAT CAR ARE YOU BRINGING!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 21 2007, 05:39 PM~8609935
> *We are still accepting applications.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

To see all these cars indoors under the lights!!!!  


Bring your digital camera and make sure you have enough batteries. This SHOW is looking better everday.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

bring the car down Bobbie......I know the Acura looks good indoors...


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 22 2007, 04:10 PM~8618935
> *WHAT CAR ARE YOU BRINGING!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 22 2007, 09:22 PM~8621276
> *:nono:
> *


liar i hear something differnt!! :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 22 2007, 09:25 PM~8621302
> *liar i hear something differnt!! :0
> *


from who? :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 22 2007, 09:41 PM~8621417
> *from who? :0
> *


 :0 is it true??


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 22 2007, 09:42 PM~8621435
> *:0 is it true??
> *


i wish  next year :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Aug 22 2007, 11:42 PM~8621435
> *:0 is it true??
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG MANNY (Aug 23, 2007)

this is the reason why i'll be at the super indoor custom car show. the hottest girl in san diego ARACELI HERREREA


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MANNY_@Aug 23 2007, 10:35 AM~8624316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For those Attending the San Mateo show, you can see Aracelli in person at the Impalas stret wear and magazine booth. Check her out and by her poster calendar. The official spokeswoman for the Super Indoor Car Show


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 23 2007, 12:29 PM~8624765
> *For those Attending the San Mateo show,    you can see Aracelli in person at the Impalas stret wear and magazine booth.    Check her out and by her poster calendar.    The official spokeswoman for the Super Indoor Car Show
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

PREMIERS NEWEST MEMBER / BIG ROBERT


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2007, 09:22 AM~8624186
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

can u show up on saturday and reg. at the door w/ out pre reg.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Aug 23 2007, 03:23 PM~8626684
> *can u show up on saturday and reg. at the door w/ out pre reg.
> *


Send me your email address and I will email you a reg if anyone from out of town still wants to come. We are in the process of expanding but want to make sure we fill the hall and make it worth whiled for the event!!!!!

We will have a day of show line but their is no guarantees


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ARE LOWRIDER BIKES ALLOWED AND DO WE HAVE TO PRE-REG THEM? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 24 2007, 09:44 PM~8636525
> *ARE LOWRIDER BIKES ALLOWED AND DO WE HAVE TO PRE-REG THEM? :biggrin:
> *


Lowrider bikes are allowed and you can register it at the door


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 24 2007, 09:46 PM~8636534
> *Lowrider bikes are allowed and you can register it at the door
> *


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Iceman4242 (Feb 4, 2007)

This will be my first big Show that I going to. Me and My Wife are planning to attend on Sunday. Live in the Central Coast Santa Maria, long trip but I think it will be worth it. :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Iceman4242_@Aug 25 2007, 12:03 PM~8639038
> *This will be my first big Show that I going to.  Me and My Wife are planning to attend on Sunday.  Live in the Central Coast Santa Maria, long trip but I think it will be worth it. :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Definently will be worth it. I'm still waiting to hear from my homies from Brown Sensations car club out of Santa Barbara too. If you talk to them tell them to hit me up


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

My 7 is ready for San Diegieee.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

1 MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Iceman4242_@Aug 25 2007, 01:03 PM~8639038
> *This will be my first big Show that I going to.  Me and My Wife are planning to attend on Sunday.  Live in the Central Coast Santa Maria, long trip but I think it will be worth it. :yes:
> *


GOOD CHOICE WON'T REGRET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Aug 25 2007, 08:51 PM~8641460
> *My 7 is ready for San Diegieee.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

What time does the show start and end?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2007, 12:44 PM~8644093
> *What time does the show start and end?
> *


Show starts at 10 am and ends at 5


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MANNY_@Aug 23 2007, 09:35 AM~8624316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 20 2007, 01:22 PM~8598048
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! TWO MORE WEEKS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 26 2007, 08:21 PM~8646262
> *:biggrin:
> *


1 More week


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 26 2007, 09:08 PM~8647429
> *1 More week
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2007, 01:44 PM~8644093
> *What time does the show start and end?
> *


what time does your plane get in????


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 27 2007, 07:50 AM~8649326
> *what time does your plane get in????
> *


Sun Sep 02 680 

Depart PHOENIX AZ (PHX) at 8:10 AM
Arrive in SAN DIEGO CA (SAN) at 9:20 AM

Sun Sep 02 2068 

Depart SAN DIEGO CA (SAN) at 8:30 PM
Arrive in PHOENIX AZ (PHX) at 9:35 PM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

cant missed this one


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

is there going to be a hop :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Aug 27 2007, 04:17 PM~8653491
> *is there going to be a hop  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Bro, No hop. Some Idiot a couple years back flipped a wagon over iinside and the firemarshal wasnt to happy!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait...just a few more days......we'll be heading out friday afternoon


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

This is one show u don't wanna miss! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We might have to do an all nighter before the show!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 8 2007, 09:50 PM~7441241
> *BIRD ,,COUNT ME IN TO TAKE CARE OF CONNIE AND ARACELI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 28 2007, 03:23 PM~8663128
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: C A N T W A I T !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2007, 03:02 PM~8661855
> *We might have to do an all nighter before the show!
> *


Might??? MIGHT???? as long as its drinking...there IS going to be an all nighter...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 28 2007, 04:57 PM~8662875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that, that was in San Bernardino....I memmmbbberrrrrr


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 27 2007, 07:25 PM~8654451
> *Sorry Bro,  No hop.    Some Idiot :angry:  a couple years back flipped a wagon over iinside and the firemarshal wasnt to happy!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:  AND FUCK YOU


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettofabhydraulics_@Aug 28 2007, 09:17 PM~8665672
> *:cheesy:   AND FUCK YOU
> *


Your banned from my show!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 28 2007, 11:48 PM~8666315
> *Your banned from my show!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 08:47 AM~8667856
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


see you sunday Smiley...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 29 2007, 09:05 AM~8667961
> *see you sunday Smiley...
> *


WHY NOT FRIDAY OR SAT :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 09:06 AM~8667963
> *WHY  NOT  FRIDAY  OR  SAT  :biggrin:
> *


saturday.......that'll work...friday...I'll be on the road all night...9 hour drive...but I'm there brutha.....and yes....the Undertaker is gonna get caught up in my lens sunday.....


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, Bird, looks like I'll be down in San Diego that weekend afterall. I'll give you a holloar.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 28 2007, 09:48 PM~8666315
> *Your banned from my show!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 28 2007, 09:48 PM~8666315
> *Your banned from my show!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Aug 29 2007, 08:33 AM~8668148
> *Hey, Bird, looks like I'll be down in San Diego that weekend afterall.  I'll give you a holloar.
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"
> *


Cool, Give me a call Victor

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ONLY DAYS AWAY CANT WAIT BEST SHOW IN DA WEST


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 29 2007, 02:09 PM~8671273
> *ONLY DAYS AWAY CANT WAIT BEST SHOW IN DA WEST
> *


We will be having a Bikini contest this year FYI. 12 girls registered already


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

roll call

WHOS IS COMMING TO THE BEST SHOW ON THE WEST COAST!!! 

GROUPE WILL BE THERE !!!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 23 2007, 04:37 PM~8627354
> *Send me your email address and I will email you a reg if anyone from out of town still wants to come.    We are in the process of expanding but want to make sure we fill the hall and make it worth whiled for the event!!!!!
> 
> We will have a day of show line but their is no guarantees
> *


what is the word w/ this .....sorry been real busy w/ things to keep up


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7132998
> *San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show
> 
> Labor Day Weekend Sunday September 2,  2007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Aug 29 2007, 06:32 PM~8673583
> *what is the word w/ this .....sorry been real busy w/ things to keep up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Aug 29 2007, 09:05 PM~8674806
> *:uh:
> *


There is still room if you are not pre reged but you will have to show up on Saturday at 2 pm. This will eleviate congestion in the back of the convention center. We need to move all the pre reg participants in first.


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 29 2007, 09:19 PM~8674888
> *Still room,  but you will have to show up on Saturday.  Day of Registration from now on
> *


thanks 4 info...how much 4 un reg..showups on saturday..and the times to move in.. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 28 2007, 11:48 PM~8666315
> *Your banned from my show!!!!
> *


  :angry: :angry: AND YOUR BANNED FROM SAN DIEGO BIOCH :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 29 2007, 02:47 PM~8671677
> *We will be having a Bikini contest this year FYI.    12 girls registered already
> *


I was on the fence till u mentioned that shit. gonna have to make sure I don't get too fucked up on sat so I can drive down on sun. might have my lady wit me too. :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

is there parking 4 trailers ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 29 2007, 10:39 PM~8675777
> *is there parking 4 trailers ?
> *


there s a parking lot accross the street but you have to feed the meter like 20.00 for every 24 hours


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

I will be there with Impala's Magazine, come up and say hello.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 03:08 PM~8679897
> *I will be there with Impala's Magazine, come up and say hello.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 02:08 PM~8679897
> *I will be there with Impala's Magazine, come up and say hello.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Aug 29 2007, 09:36 PM~8674995
> *thanks 4 info...how much 4 un reg..showups on saturday..and the times to move in.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 01:08 PM~8679897
> *I will be there with Impala's Magazine, come up and say hello.
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU ALSO ENTERING THE BIKINI CONTEST? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Aug 30 2007, 02:45 PM~8680191
> *
> *


$50 As soon as the pre reg line is moved in we will do the day of show.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2007, 03:48 PM~8680212
> *ARE YOU ALSO ENTERING THE BIKINI CONTEST? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2007, 02:48 PM~8680212
> *ARE YOU ALSO ENTERING THE BIKINI CONTEST? :biggrin:
> *


very good ? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 30 2007, 02:50 PM~8680238
> *very good ? :biggrin:
> *


Bikini contest will be off the hook guaranteed, # of girls is growing. We are also having an after party at Decos night club in the gas lamp. Hit me up if anyone wants tickets


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 02:08 PM~8679897
> *I will be there with Impala's Magazine, come up and say hello.
> 
> 
> ...


Most Definitely. :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2007, 02:48 PM~8680212
> *ARE YOU ALSO ENTERING THE BIKINI CONTEST? :biggrin:
> *




Hmm, maybe. Need to see how it all works out. It's going to be one busy Labor day weekend.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 02:09 PM~8680396
> *Hmm, maybe. Need to see how it all works out. It's going to be one busy Labor day weekend.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 01:08 PM~8679897
> *I SEE THE SPECIAL INVITE IS OUT OF THE BAG!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2007, 03:21 PM~8680477
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 04:09 PM~8680396
> *Hmm, maybe. Need to see how it all works out. It's going to be one busy Labor day weekend.
> *


yes it is......make sure you all come by the booth and say what's up to the lovely Tomasa.......


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 30 2007, 05:11 PM~8681657
> *yes it is......make sure you all come by the booth and say what's up to the lovely Tomasa.......
> 
> 
> ...


  i can help you in the booth bro :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2007, 09:08 PM~8682476
> * i can help you in the booth bro :biggrin:
> *


come by Rich.....you are always invited....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



:worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 30 2007, 04:12 PM~8681247
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you saturday Rich...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8683278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 30 2007, 11:36 PM~8684195
> *see you saturday Rich...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 29 2007, 10:50 AM~8669878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

My camera is locked and loaded :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 05:09 PM~8680396
> *Hmm, maybe. Need to see how it all works out. It's going to be one busy Labor day weekend.
> *


*you should charge $1 for every guy that says hello and add that up at the end of the day....lol*

*well will see you in vegas for the guys that cant make it to the show...*


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

leaving in about a half hour...see you all there


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i cant wait.............im so happy to see tomasa and connie.....wowowowowowowowowowowwwwwwwww :wow: :wow:  :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Well The Crowd C.C.'s all ready to roll on out there. Lookin forward to this show it's gunna be a good day :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TRAFFIC C.C. IS READY FOR THE DRIVE.  SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 31 2007, 11:24 PM~8690717
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

The show has been expanded


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Sep 1 2007, 12:42 PM~8692718
> *The show has been expanded
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Sep 1 2007, 01:42 PM~8692718
> *The show has been expanded
> *


so has tomasa's boobies


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

All kinds of firme ranflas at move in. :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 1 2007, 08:21 PM~8694312
> *All kinds of firme ranflas at move in. :biggrin:
> *


a did u take ur ride today? i wasn't really paying attention on who exactlly went, i was busy outside dealing with heat stroke..... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

getting ready for the show...........

i'll post pics in the next day or two.  :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

FUUCK :angry: WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE SO BAD!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 2 2007, 01:21 PM~8696854
> *FUUCK :angry:  WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE SO BAD!
> *


X2 BUT I DONT FEEL BAD. GOT ANOTHER DUB SHOW AND SUPERSHOW COMIN UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS.

I GOT FUCKIN TRASHED LAST NITE. COULDNT MAKE IT. HOPE U GUYS HOOKED IT UP WITH THE PICS. CANT WAIT TO SEE. :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 2 2007, 03:42 PM~8697394
> *X2 BUT I DONT FEEL BAD. GOT ANOTHER DUB SHOW AND SUPERSHOW COMIN UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS.
> 
> I GOT FUCKIN TRASHED LAST NITE. COULDNT MAKE IT. HOPE U GUYS HOOKED IT UP WITH THE PICS. CANT WAIT TO SEE.  :biggrin:
> *




:0 WHEN IS THIS?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 2 2007, 04:17 PM~8697505
> *:0 WHEN IS THIS?
> *


DUB PUT ANOTHER SHOW IN LA ON THE 30TH CUZ SAN MATEO GOT THE BOOT. SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS IS OCT 7 :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

Great show Bird. Thanks for the hook up. :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANY PICTURES????


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS PLEASE! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

more pics plz


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE LAST YEAR AS FAR AS THE GIRLS GO. LOOKS LIKE THE ONLY ONES WERE IN BOOTHS OR ON STAGE. IM HOPING THE FEW PICS I SEEN SO FAR WERE TAKEN IN THE MORNING WHEN THE WASNT MUCH SPECTATORS :dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 2 2007, 09:20 PM~8699159
> *more pics plz
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...184607&st=78920


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

COME ON FELLAS LET'S SEE THOSE PICTURES! AND WHERE THE LADIES AT?! :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 3 2007, 12:15 AM~8700624


Georges ride was looking sweeter than ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

I posted a handful of pics from the show in the IMPERIALS CC thread in Lowrider General. Will be the last 2-3 pages.

I'll try to repost here when I get back.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's my pics...........


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8702170


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

GRAT SHOW BIRD AND MARIO


MORE PICS HERE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=360551&st=0


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Bird , Thanks for the hospitality!! We had a great time. Much success in your future ventures.That show was off the HOOKKKKKK :biggrin: PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

WHO EVER DID NOT ATTEND THIS SHOW LOST OUT! IT WAS JUST LIKE THE SUPER SHOW!! BIRD AND HIS STAFF WILL BE GIVING LRM A RUN FOR THERE MONEY!!! HANDS DOWN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IVE ATTENDED IN MANY YEARS.BIRD, KEEP ON PUSHIN!!!! JOSE BARBA / PREMIER CC


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 2 2007, 09:08 PM~8699064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that green 65 is my homies ride. funny thing is that he's not happy with the way it looks but everyone else loves it, myself included :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 3 2007, 04:06 PM~8704548
> *WHO EVER DID NOT ATTEND THIS SHOW LOST OUT! IT WAS JUST LIKE THE SUPER SHOW!! BIRD AND HIS STAFF WILL BE GIVING LRM A RUN FOR THERE MONEY!!! HANDS DOWN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IVE ATTENDED IN MANY YEARS.BIRD, KEEP ON PUSHIN!!!! JOSE BARBA / PREMIER CC
> *


Thanks Jose and the rest of the guys from premier, Your compliments mean alot and we enjoyed having you guys down.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 3 2007, 01:16 PM~8703243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to all who participated in this years event from San Diego, Los Angeles , Bay Area, New mexico and Arizona. It was a great success and look forward to next year.

Bird


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 3 2007, 01:16 PM~8703243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Buddy, You guys looked good!!! And Thanks to all my other Brothers that supported me


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

big props to bird and his staff great job-great show!!!!!!!!

thanks hope to do it again next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

100 DEGREES AND THAT BITCH GOT 2 PAIRS OF SHORTS ON. WUT A COCK TEASE. :uh: 

DONT MIND ME, IM JUST A BUTTHURT HATER CUZ I MISSED THE SHOW :angry:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>TOGETHER LOS ANGELES </span>


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 4 2007, 12:20 AM~8709615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOT A PICTURE WITH MY BABY MOMMA BY YOUR RIDE :biggrin: 

SUP HOMIE HOW DID YOU GUYS DO OUT THERE?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

MAN WE JUST GOT HOME FROM SAN DIEGO ...BACK TO THE VALLEY ... THE SHOW WAS OUR FIRST TIME OUT THERE AND WE HAD A GREAT TIME REALLY NICE SHOW CAR'S SAN DIEGO PUT IT DOWN.. 











THANK'S TO ALL OF THE STAFF ... GOOD PEOPLE 


TEAM C&L (CUNADO)


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 3 2007, 05:06 PM~8704548
> *WHO EVER DID NOT ATTEND THIS SHOW LOST OUT! IT WAS JUST LIKE THE SUPER SHOW!! BIRD AND HIS STAFF WILL BE GIVING LRM A RUN FOR THERE MONEY!!! HANDS DOWN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IVE ATTENDED IN MANY YEARS.BIRD, KEEP ON PUSHIN!!!! JOSE BARBA / PREMIER CC
> *


SINCE IT'S LIKE THAT. IF IT THE SIZE OF THE SHOW GET'S ANY BIGGER TO AN INDOOR /OUTDOOR SHOW WITH OUTDOOR HOPPING/CAR DANCING. CAN WE SAY CALIFORNIA NOW HAS IT'S OWN SUPER SHOW AGAIN? :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 4 2007, 03:17 AM~8710022
> *SINCE IT'S LIKE THAT. IF IT THE SIZE OF THE SHOW GET'S ANY BIGGER TO AN INDOOR /OUTDOOR SHOW WITH OUTDOOR HOPPING/CAR DANCING. CAN WE SAY CALIFORNIA NOW HAS IT'S OWN SUPER SHOW AGAIN? :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *




Looks that way, huh?

Bird did a great job.......


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 4 2007, 03:17 AM~8710022
> *SINCE IT'S LIKE THAT. IF IT THE SIZE OF THE SHOW GET'S ANY BIGGER TO AN INDOOR /OUTDOOR SHOW WITH OUTDOOR HOPPING/CAR DANCING. CAN WE SAY CALIFORNIA NOW HAS IT'S OWN SUPER SHOW AGAIN? :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


THERE WAS A HOP A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO IN THE SHOW BUT A CAR FLIPPED AND KILLED THE HOPPING FOR THAT SHOW


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DA "TOGETHER FAMILIA" HAD A GREAT TIME, INTILL THESE FUCKEN "RENTA-COPS" KEPT FUCKING WITH US, THEY TOOK LIKE A "3O" PACK AWAY FROM MYASS!!! THIS SHO WASA LIL DIFFRENT FROM LAST YEAR!!! I MEAN I DONT MEAN 2 DISRESPECT ANY 1, BUT "DESPENSA BIRD" I DONT REALLY KNOW WHO "REALLY" WAS RUNNING THIS CARSHOW!!! ITS ALL GOOD, HEY MAYBE I'LL JUST GO "CAMPING NEXT YEAR WITH DA CLUB INSTEAD & SAVE ME DA HEADACHES!! :uh:MUCH LOVE........EL ADAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bird, thanks for the personal invite. My little Bro and I dropped by and were totally blown away. What a bunch of great looking cars/trucks and ladies, of course. Don't know how you do it but keep it up. Looking forward to next year already. 

In the meantime, spread the word, La Gente Del Valle Imperial is again trying to host Super Show, their 15th Annual. Hope it works out for them.

Bird, warm regards to you and your staff.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Sep 4 2007, 12:57 PM~8712930
> *Bird, thanks for the personal invite.  My little Bro and I dropped by and were totally blown away.  What a bunch of great looking cars/trucks and ladies, of course.  Don't know how you do it but keep it up.  Looking forward to next year already.
> 
> In the meantime, spread the word, La Gente Del Valle Imperial is again trying to host Super Show, their 15th Annual.  Hope it works out for them.
> ...


Thanks Victor 

And you know we'll be at the La Gente show if it goes down


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 4 2007, 08:11 AM~8710748
> *THERE WAS A HOP A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO IN THE SHOW BUT A CAR FLIPPED AND KILLED THE HOPPING FOR THAT SHOW
> *


damm you pancho


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

GREAT SHOW BIRD AND COMPANY...BRENTON WOOD WAS OFF THE HOOK...AND ALL THE BEAUTIFUL CARS...SAN DIEGO REALLY REPRESENTED TODAY...THIS SHOW WAS BETTER THEN THE LRM SHOW AT QUALCOMM...OF COURSE WE COULD OF DID WITHOUT THE LONG WAIT IN THE CALIFORNIA SUN...BUT IT WAS WORTH IT ONCE YOU WERE INSIDE...CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS... ESPECIALLY MY GIRLS FROM THE UNIQUE LADIES CAR AND BIKE CLUB....WAY TO GO LADIES....LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR'S SHOW...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Sep 4 2007, 04:00 PM~8714396
> *damm you pancho
> 
> 
> ...


YUP THATS THE CAR THAT FLIPPED BUT IT WAS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

DAMN PANCHO SHOULD OF LET CHAIO DO IT FIRST....J/K EITHER WAY IT WAS A SIGHT TO SEE...


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Sep 4 2007, 01:04 AM~8709810
> *MAN WE JUST GOT HOME FROM SAN DIEGO ...BACK TO THE VALLEY  ... THE SHOW WAS OUR FIRST TIME OUT THERE AND WE HAD A GREAT  TIME  REALLY NICE SHOW CAR'S SAN DIEGO PUT IT DOWN..
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIRD NICE SHOW
CHINO


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Sep 4 2007, 01:04 AM~8709810
> *MAN WE JUST GOT HOME FROM SAN DIEGO ...BACK TO THE VALLEY  ... THE SHOW WAS OUR FIRST TIME OUT THERE AND WE HAD A GREAT  TIME  REALLY NICE SHOW CAR'S SAN DIEGO PUT IT DOWN..
> 
> 
> ...



not bad for a car that was retire


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 3 2007, 10:40 AM~8702186
> *here's my pics...........
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8702170
> *




just added some more...... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 1 2007, 07:00 PM~8693702
> *so has tomasa's boobies
> *


so has the list of shows that you haven't gone to....hehehehehheheeh


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 4 2007, 05:18 PM~8714508
> *GREAT SHOW BIRD AND COMPANY...BRENTON WOOD WAS OFF THE HOOK...AND ALL THE BEAUTIFUL CARS...SAN DIEGO REALLY REPRESENTED TODAY...THIS SHOW WAS BETTER THEN THE LRM SHOW AT QUALCOMM...OF COURSE WE COULD OF DID WITHOUT THE LONG WAIT IN THE CALIFORNIA SUN...BUT IT WAS WORTH IT ONCE YOU WERE INSIDE...CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS... ESPECIALLY MY GIRLS FROM THE UNIQUE LADIES CAR AND BIKE CLUB....WAY TO GO LADIES....LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR'S SHOW...
> *


I remember you....I was the one STANDING in the hot sun letting the clubs in.  ...I agree...there are only a few things to fix for this show to be the CALI SUPER SHOW......I had a blast...and will post up pics later.....


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you from the IMPERIALS CAR CLUB hope we can do this again next year we had fun.


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Sep 4 2007, 05:00 PM~8714396
> *damm you pancho
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS MY CAR


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 4 2007, 09:36 PM~8716793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post some nice pics that I got from the show tomorrow Jose...damn that car looked bad ass from our booth......


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

EL AMO


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

TOMASA


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ARON DOIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 4 2007, 09:37 PM~8716809
> *I'll post some nice pics that I got from the show tomorrow Jose...damn that car looked bad ass from our booth......
> *


THANKS TORO :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 4 2007, 05:23 PM~8714535
> *DAMN PANCHO SHOULD OF LET CHAIO DO IT FIRST....J/K EITHER WAY IT WAS A SIGHT TO SEE...
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Jose...sup Big Rich...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 4 2007, 09:55 PM~8717074
> *sup Jose...sup Big Rich...
> *


SUP TORO


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 4 2007, 08:44 PM~8716935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great minds at work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 4 2007, 07:55 PM~8717074
> *sup Jose...sup Big Rich...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Sep 4 2007, 10:28 PM~8717968
> *great minds at work!!! :biggrin:
> *


street,MILD,simi,full,........ :loco:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 4 2007, 08:46 PM~8716955
> *
> 
> 
> ...




mamacitaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 4 2007, 04:47 PM~8714685
> *not bad for a car that was retire
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY TORO...I REMEMBER YOU TOO...YOU WERE THE ONE GETTING YELLED AT ALL DAY LONG BY EVERYONE ELSE..."HEY WHEN YOU GONNA LET US IN?"...HEY SOMEONE HAD TO PUT UP WITH ALL THESE SPOILED PEOPLE WHO JUST WANTED TO BE INSIDE THE COOL BUILDING...YOUR ONE PATIENT GUY!!!...AND 01LOWLOW..YOUR MUSTANG SURE HAS COME A LONG WAY SINCE YOU FIRST CAME OUT...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 5 2007, 05:00 PM~8723330
> *HEY TORO...I REMEMBER YOU TOO...YOU WERE THE ONE GETTING YELLED AT ALL DAY LONG BY EVERYONE ELSE..."HEY WHEN YOU GONNA LET US IN?"...HEY SOMEONE HAD TO PUT UP WITH ALL THESE SPOILED PEOPLE WHO JUST WANTED TO BE INSIDE THE COOL BUILDING...YOUR ONE PATIENT GUY!!!...AND 01LOWLOW..YOUR MUSTANG SURE HAS COME A LONG WAY SINCE YOU FIRST CAME OUT...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE...
> *


 :biggrin: ...I had a blast and won't trade it for anything.....it's all part of the lifestyle we live in...que no....


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 5 2007, 06:59 PM~8724340
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: ...I had a blast and won't trade it for anything.....it's all part of the lifestyle we live in...que no....
> *


hey Toro , Post your pics, please!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 5 2007, 07:06 PM~8724386
> *hey Toro , Post your pics, please!
> *


don't you know good things come to those that wait???? hehehehehehe...I'm working on em bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 4 2007, 09:36 PM~8716793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Mr. Bird,
I would like to congratulate you on a quality show, that had not been seen in So. Cal. in years. The overall treatment of exibitors and the organized staff speak for themselves. I have to admit I was reluctant in attending your show, but with the pursuation of fellow club members I attended, and with much to my satisfaction, I look forward to attend next year's car show. Peace. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 5 2007, 08:25 PM~8725843
> *Mr. Bird,
> I would like to congratulate you on a quality show, that had not been seen in So. Cal. in years. The overall treatment of exibitors and the organized staff speak for themselves. I have to admit I was reluctant in attending your show, but with the pursuation of fellow club members I attended, and with much to my satisfaction, I look forward to attend next year's car show. Peace. :thumbsup:
> *


Kandylac,

Thanks to you and Groupe and to every club that attends this show. I can orchestrate and set up this show but its all the clubs that attend that make this successfull. Thanks for giving it a shot and look forward to having you again.

Danny Boy and Donald-Much respect and Thanks for the support.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

NOW THATS A BOOTYYYYY KITTTTTT / PREMIER


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

BLONDEE HYDRAULICS / ONLY FOR PREMIER USE


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 6 2007, 06:45 PM~8734280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 6 2007, 08:47 PM~8734296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Black Magic Blondee Hydraulics???? Get it rite :biggrin: set-up looks good,,,I mean the girl


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are just a couple for right now......


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 6 2007, 07:24 PM~8733577
> *:thumbsup:
> *


BETTER WAY THAN :barf: LOWRIDER NATIONALS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any lifestyle cars?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 6 2007, 10:58 PM~8735619
> *here are just a couple for right now......
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TORO, SEE YOU AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sup Bird, what a firme show. I'll say it again, this show gets better and better every year. Big props to Bird, Mario and the rest of the show crew. Can't wait til next year. Click on the link to check out my pics from the show.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=361719&st=0





























LIFE in San Diego Car Club


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

I had a great time at the show! I was at the Impala's magazine booth. The rides were clean and everyone was really nice. Can't wait for next year! Here's some pix provided by Impala's magazine (Toro):


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

more pics please! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 19 2007, 04:10 PM~8826699
> *I had a great time at the show! I was at the Impala's magazine booth. The rides were clean and everyone was really nice. Can't wait for next year! Here's some pix provided by Impala's magazine (Toro):
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT TIME WEAR A SKIRT :uh:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 19 2007, 08:56 PM~8828902
> *NEXT TIME WEAR A SKIRT  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....NEXT TIME GO TO THE SHOW SO YOU CAN SEE HER IN PERSON!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 20 2007, 11:46 AM~8832666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....NEXT TIME GO TO THE SHOW SO YOU CAN SEE HER IN PERSON!!!!!  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 19 2007, 05:10 PM~8826699
> *I had a great time at the show! I was at the Impala's magazine booth. The rides were clean and everyone was really nice. Can't wait for next year! Here's some pix provided by Impala's magazine (Toro):
> 
> 
> ...


SHE SHOULD BE THE MODEL FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 20 2007, 12:26 PM~8834153
> *SHE SHOULD BE THE MODEL FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> *


i agree :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 19 2007, 09:56 PM~8828902
> *NEXT TIME WEAR A SKIRT  :uh:
> *


she wasn't there to work the booth...she went to have fun..and she did....not many people would have done that and not ask for anything in return....


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8683278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 5 2007, 11:34 AM~8938570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------

